# The Brazilian



## chiron635 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have long expressed my preference for my wife to shave her kitty. I love the look and feel of it for many reasons, however she has refused to go bald since day 1 (citing a few generic reasons).

Recently, she suggested that this was perverted, especially as we have 2 daughters (10 & 6), and thought it inappropriate for me to want her kitty to resemble that of a young girl. Rest assured, this is not a motive, and her comment has started to turn me off of the notion ever since.

Is my preference reasonable given all factors, or should I reconsider my stance?
:scratchhead:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Her private parts, her choice.


----------



## chiron635 (Oct 27, 2009)

Agreed 100% - her parts, her choice. 

My concern is that she is perceiving my preference as perverse given her comparison to the body of a young girl. That in itself made me uncomfortable.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, it's none of my business, but I agree with her. I think this recent craze for shaving/Brazilians directly ties into the increasing sexualization of young girls. I'm disturbed by men who don't want women to look like adult women.

But I'm guessing that's not what you wanted to hear, so I'll back off and let you get other comments.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife shaves completely and I love it. Not because i think it makes her look prepubescent, but because I love to look at it and I hate getting hair in my mouth.
If she just trimmed, it would be fine with me. What I'd really like is a runway, but she says that's more work than just shaving it all and I'm fine with that.
What I don't like is a wookie looking back at me when I go south.
I trim because that's what she likes for the same reasons as me.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husband likes for me to shave, but not to shave everything. I leave a little patch up top and trim it so it's not too long. I never shave in front of my kids so I don't see where the inappropriate because of having daughters comes from. 

My husband loves the smooth feel and the look.

Maybe have your wife join a gym for swimming and fun work outs. I've noticed that it seems like most women shave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

last time i saw my wifes i heard a tiger growling


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I am too shy to go get waxed. I shave the undercarriage and very short trim on the front (gets itchy in the front but not underneath for some reason). 

I remember when I first saw a tuft of pubic hair on my body in the shower....I cried my eyes out. I thought it was so ugly. I've been shaving it off ever since.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

happylovingwife said:


> I remember when I first saw a tuft of pubic hair on my body in the shower....I cried my eyes out. I thought it was so ugly. I've been shaving it off ever since.


Yes, because men like the above call adult women "wookies".

Good God in Heaven. Adult women are ashamed of what adult women look like. Anyone think this is nuts?


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Well, it's none of my business, but I agree with her. I think this recent craze for shaving/Brazilians directly ties into the increasing sexualization of young girls. I'm disturbed by men who don't want women to look like adult women.
> 
> But I'm guessing that's not what you wanted to hear, so I'll back off and let you get other comments.


I am in agreement on this. Reboot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Yes, because men like the above call adult women "wookies".
> 
> Good God in Heaven. Adult women are ashamed of what adult women look like. Anyone think this is nuts?


LoL. I'm not ashamed. When I was pregnant, I stopped caring. It became a serious wookie for awhile. hahah

I was ashamed as a teen, but I was still a child.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

lamaga said:


> Yes, because men like the above call adult women "wookies".
> 
> Good God in Heaven. Adult women are ashamed of what adult women look like. Anyone think this is nuts?


Adult women have hair growing on their armpits and legs too but i would bet u shave those? 
I despise when people put down pubic grooming and use reasons like thats how God intended us to look or that's how a real woman/man should look. its a personal preference that people use these porous arguments to defend it.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Effess, do you wax your balls?

If not, why not?


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

lamaga said:


> Effess, do you wax your balls?
> 
> If not, why not?


No wax but i shave them. 

My argument isnt that all women should get Brazilians - its the argument that a natural full bush is how it 'should' look and anyone who want the clean shaven look secretly or subconsciously wants a little girl. to say that is horribly insulting and judgmental.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

effess said:


> Adult women have hair growing on their armpits and legs too but i would bet u shave those?
> I despise when people put down pubic grooming and use reasons like thats how God intended us to look or that's how a real woman/man should look. its a personal preference that people use these porous arguments to defend it.


I'll give you a concrete argument: in certain areas, for some women, it ITCHES like hell. Go try it. Shave all around there and see how you feel the next day. Waxing? Hurts like hell. Either way it's the woman's preference.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Of course it is. Im not saying that it isn't.
My fav is the runway - my wife won't do it cause she says it itches and she gets bad razor bumps and she trims only. and Im ok with that.
If u read my last post u will understand my argument.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

happylovingwife said:


> I'll give you a concrete argument: in certain areas, for some women, it ITCHES like hell. Go try it. Shave all around there and see how you feel the next day. Waxing? Hurts like hell. Either way it's the woman's preference.


For me, its a part of my shaving routine... everyday. No itching.

I do it because my H can go to town with oral and as a bonus I can safely kiss him afterward without flossing my teeth with my pubes. I do it for me so I can safely wear string bikinis and short shorts. And so I don't sweat as much down there.. nothing at all to do with a childlike look. That's very closeminded to think that is the reason without considering the benefits of not having a wig between your legs... It's easier to shave it off than have to trim to a tolerable length, for me anyway.

And my H shaves his balls regularly. It is our preference and we are not pedophiles. My Gawd.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

effess said:


> Of course it is. Im not saying that it isn't.
> My fav is the runway - my wife won't do it cause she says it itches and she gets bad razor bumps and she trims only. and Im ok with that.
> If u read my last post u will understand my argument.


Ok. Getcha.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

Cherry said:


> For me, its a part of my shaving routine... everyday. No itching.
> 
> I do it because my H can go to town with oral and as a bonus I can safely kiss him afterward without flossing my teeth with my pubes. I do it for me so I can safely wear string bikinis and short shorts. And so I don't sweat as much down there.. nothing at all to do with a childlike look. That's very closeminded to think that is the reason without considering the benefits of not having a wig between your legs... It's easier to shave it off than have to trim to a tolerable length.


I am with you on all your points. That's why I continue to shave. I like it better that way and also include the underneath as part of my routine. The front is trimmed weekly.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Yes, because men like the above call adult women "wookies".
> 
> Good God in Heaven. Adult women are ashamed of what adult women look like. Anyone think this is nuts?


By that train of thought, should women stop shaving their underarms and legs? Should we all quit cutting our hair?
Should all men just never shave their faces because "that's what adult men look like"?

I keep trim below because she likes it. I really don't care. I keep a trim, neat goatee because I like it and she has learned to like it. At first, she didn't want me to grow a beard, but now if I shave it off to restructure it, she doesn't like my bare face as much as the beard. She says I look "distinguished".


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel cleaner. I enjoy sex more and it's neater in a swim suit. Sad that grooming preference turns to something creepy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

happylovingwife said:


> I am with you on all your points. That's why I continue to shave. I like it better that way and also include the underneath as part of my routine. The front is trimmed weekly.


Yup. I decided to try a Brazilian wax in a salon the first time a few years ago just for fun, and just liked it.. but had to find a less expensive way to keep it up. Found shaving the best.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

Shaving down there!? No way. Not with all the nicks and cuts I always get on my legs. My skin is way too sensitive there and I can only imagine the bumps and ITCH. I'm glad H doesn't request that.  

I can also see the wife's point a little. If it were me, I would wonder WHY it was so important to my husband that I'm smooth down there. It might make me a little uncomfortable. I think women's private parts should look different than little girl's. Shaving legs and underarms is a little different, in my opinion, since they are not "private parts."


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Trust me, grown women's bare lady bits look sufficiently different from a little girl's. And, picking pubes from your teeth in the heat of the moment is ... Awkward.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Trust me, grown women's bare lady bits look sufficiently different from a little girl's. And, picking pubes from your teeth in the heat of the moment is ... Awkward.


I'm a woman and a mom and I'm not sure I agree (with the looking different part that is). I'll leave it at that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I just realized how creepy that sounded. For the record there are certain ages I have no idea about. My point is, there's no mistaking my wife's bits for an adolescent. I hope.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Well, it's none of my business, but I agree with her. I think this recent craze for shaving/Brazilians directly ties into the increasing sexualization of young girls. I'm disturbed by men who don't want women to look like adult women.
> 
> But I'm guessing that's not what you wanted to hear, so I'll back off and let you get other comments.


One question... Do you shave your armpits? Do not women have hairy armpits?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

So gentlemen, if you didn't go down on your wives, would it still matter if she shaved or not?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> So gentlemen, if you didn't go down on your wives, would it still matter if she shaved or not?


I can't process that thought.

Oral is necessary to me. Both giving and receiving.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Shave.
Natural pubic hair looks good especially if its not overgrown [ Trimmed].
But for oral purposes ,shaved is way better. 
Its not about looking pubescent .
Hairs don't taste good,but body fluids do though!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

DanF said:


> I can't process that thought.
> 
> Oral is necessary to me. Both giving and receiving.


That's probably why I recently started doing it. I'm 38 and before I met my H I never had much oral done to me. In fact, up until about two years into my marriage, I had the same feelings about it as the OP's wife, and a few other posters.. its perverted, etc. I just never realized the benefits of doing it for my enjoyment too. Before he'd sometimes have a more musty smell when he kissed me after, he has a goatee too, so yeah.. pretty musty.

So I would say to the OP, if your wife has a wild streak, or she's even a little sexually adventurous, you might can convince her to at least try it once and if she doesn't like it she can grow it back.. its just hair (sure it itches for a few days, but it does stop). She might just find some benefits to it during that trial period and if shes a nature person and she ejoys the outdoors.. pools, lakes, beach, etc.. now is the time to suggest it


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

chiron635 said:


> Agreed 100% - her parts, her choice.
> 
> My concern is that she is perceiving my preference as perverse given her comparison to the body of a young girl. That in itself made me uncomfortable.


I think this is really important to come back to. 

No. Liking a grown woman that is shaved or waxed *IN NO WAY* implies that you are a pedophile, have pedophilic tendencies, that you like little girls, or any other horrible disgusting illegal thing. It's personal preference. I shave mine because it makes everything better.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> I think this is really important to come back to.
> 
> No. Liking a grown woman that is shaved or waxed *IN NO WAY* implies that you are a pedophile, have pedophilic tendencies, that you like little girls, or any other horrible disgusting illegal thing. It's personal preference. I shave mine because it makes everything better.


100% agree. And on that note, I can see why some folks might think otherwise, and that's unfortunate. My dad said once that he hates the new nudey mags because all the girls vagina area are bald.. he said jokingly that it looks a little childlike but that he just prefers the look of big bushy vaginas like in the early days of playboy.. preference and what you grew up with I guess. Awkward convo with dad, yeah.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

my preference is what ever my SO likes.

i do like a change up from time to time.
i enjoy them smooth, trimmed or where i need to bring a bush hog with me.
i just like em how ever.
its always her call.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

momtwo4 said:


> Shaving down there!? No way. Not with all the nicks and cuts I always get on my legs. My skin is way too sensitive there and I can only imagine the bumps and ITCH. I'm glad H doesn't request that.
> 
> I can also see the wife's point a little. If it were me, I would wonder WHY it was so important to my husband that I'm smooth down there. It might make me a little uncomfortable. I think women's private parts should look different than little girl's. Shaving legs and underarms is a little different, in my opinion, since they are not "private parts."


Momtwo4... how could you even compare a womans shaved cooch to a lil girls? That's a tad weird line of thinking imo. Some women do it because these reasons....


1. It's a hell of alot less messy come that monthly rag week.... 

2. as someone else stated... when your SO is going down on you.. i highly doubt he wants hair stuck between his teeth...

3. If it gets too long it tends to get rather uncomfortable.. not to mention it's itchy regardless of being shaved, waxed, or not when them ingrown hairs pop up. 

4. There are many diff styles to choose from when shaving nowadays other then the bald eagle. There are... the landing strip and the bermuda triangle for one..  

Oh and keeping it trimmed down there is also helpful if one doesn't wish to shave it completely..


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Effess, do you wax your balls?
> 
> If not, why not?


My wife doesn't express a desire for me to. If she did, I would do it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Heh.

I mix it up. 

Afro, slick-back...it's all good.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Well, it's none of my business, but I agree with her. I think this recent craze for shaving/Brazilians directly ties into the increasing sexualization of young girls. I'm disturbed by men who don't want women to look like adult women.


Sorry, but I think this line of reasoning is bunk. Why is expecting women to shave their legs and underarms just a normal societal expectation to where you are weird if you don't do it (at least here in the U.S.) but liking a shaved vulva has pedophilic implications?

My personal observation? I've had a fair number of women (not a lot) and heard straight talk from others. Seems like the ones more into sex will shave (particularly if they like oral) and the ones less into sex will not. Simple as that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I like to shave the undercarriage and leave some hair on the pubic 'mound'. 

 Everyone's happy.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> So gentlemen, if you didn't go down on your wives, would it still matter if she shaved or not?


Yes. Hair retains odor. I occassionally shave my underarms and private area for precisely that reason; it gets thick and eventually it just does not get 100% fresh otherwise.

There also is an aesthetic component having nothing to do with sexual acts. I'm sure that if I let a scraggly beard grow without shaving or trimming my ex would complain very quickly.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My hair was fine when I had it. lol retains odor? Only if you're a funky funkerstein! :lol:

Trim short, shave underneath.

Right now i have nothing. But i let it grow out so i wouldn't get razor burn. nothing sexy about scratching your crotch all day.

Pulgas? No. Piojos? No.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, body hair is there for a reason. When hubs and I both shaved, we'd get shaffed raw quickly. It's there for a buffer.

I don't mind his pubic hair at all. It doesn't stink down there either...even after a day's work. It doesn't get caught in my teeth either  

Stop hatin' on the body hair. 

Wash your junk, people. Body spray does wonders too. Geebus.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I like to shave the undercarriage and leave some hair on the pubic 'mound'.
> 
> Everyone's happy.


thats right, just show off the good stuff


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And I never shaved ANYTHING until I met Hubs. Just wantd to try stuff out...

But I would trim before...or be FULL bush :rofl: and never had a complaint and was very sexual.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> And I never shaved ANYTHING until I met Hubs. Just wantd to try stuff out...
> 
> But I would trim before...or be FULL bush :rofl: and never had a complaint and was very sexual.


Yep..I use to only trim... But honestly, I didn't know what I was missing with shaving.. its enhanced my enjoyment during sex too, I didn't expect that  Things just seem cleaner too.. I'm just happy I didn't shut my H's suggestion for too much longer. 

So ladies out there, if you're on the fence... DO IT. You can always grow it back if you don't like it .


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I shave it clean underneath--we both prefer it that way for the sensations and cleanliness. 

The top I keep trimmed into a short, tight triangle,at DH's request. He likes that the hair holds my scent, and he gets off on the visual of the arrow pointing to the good stuff. Lol


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> My hair was fine when I had it. lol retains odor? Only if you're a funky funkerstein! :lol:


 Ladies tend to get a bit musty down there after sweating (working out, being outside in 100 degree weather, etc) and hair retains that odor. Ever smelled your hair the morning after a smoky nightclub? Hair just does that . It's not because someone is funky. That's the odor I'm thinking about .


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Shaved into the shape of a question mark would be cool.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> Shaved into the shape of a question mark would be cool.


Or an arrow


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to think people liked it because men had issues with an adult woman but now I see it like shaving any other area. Sex feels better, the hairs aren't running on my underwear, it just feels better. We have so many nerve endings there, why cover it up with hair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing the arrow thing...sounds creative and fun.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

chiron635 said:


> Hi,
> I have long expressed my preference for my wife to shave her kitty. I love the look and feel of it for many reasons, however she has refused to go bald since day 1 (citing a few generic reasons).
> 
> Recently, she suggested that this was perverted, especially as we have 2 daughters (10 & 6), and thought it inappropriate for me to want her kitty to resemble that of a young girl. Rest assured, this is not a motive, and her comment has started to turn me off of the notion ever since.
> ...


I'm assuming that since you love more than just the look, but included the word 'feel' as well, but she hasn't ever been since day 1, that your preference is because of prior experiences. How did you express your desire for this with her? Did you bring up liking the feel of it and hinting/mentioning previous experience ... and how did she feel about that? Is she jealous or upset about your previous experiences, or feel inadequate about it? Just throwing that out there - I don't know anything about you and your wife's relationship, so it could be off base. But mostly women don't like to be compared to previous partners and found to be lacking. 

For the most part, it's a matter of personal preference. You have a preference, but she does as well... and since it's her body and she's likely the one that has to do the lion's share of the maintenance and work on it, her preference has a higher weight in the matter (just like your preference would have a higher weight if she was wanting you to go totally bald and you had to do all of the maintenance and upkeep). 

You could look at doing some compromising with each other ... such as starting out with just trimming ... and you could both trim ... and you could both groom and trim each other. See if you can't work on it together and find a mid-point that could be enjoyable for both of you.

Best wishes.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Some people make weird associations.


I'm thinking about that more, and you're right. It is a weird association. For me, I have associated getting p. hair as an adolescent with becoming a woman. It was one of the first changes on my body. But I also got leg hair and underarm hair too. And I have no problem shaving those! I think it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong...when we used to run around naked and live in caves, having a pubic triangle of hair showed that we were sexually mature.
Mentally we have moved on, physically we haven't. So we no longer need pubic hair to show that we are sexually mature.

The rest is personal preference. Three-four years ago I decided to shave 'down there' for a laugh.... I liked it...trimming the bushes makes the trees look bigger....I shave my face every day so continuing down there is no big deal.

Because men use a razor every day we tend to be more 'confident' with them....

I love giving (when allowed) oral sex...and far prefer going down on a shaven haven....if I want to floss my teeth, I'll buy floss!


----------

